

Samsung ships low-cost 128GB SSDs - echair
http://www.electronista.com/articles/08/07/08/samsung.mlc.128gb.ssd.ship/

======
ia
"The company hasn't named customers or prices..."

Suckered in by the headline... again.

~~~
jm4
I wonder if people actually read these articles before voting them up. There
is absolutely nothing informative here. A more appropriate headline could have
been "Drive manufacturer, Samsung, still making drives". That has about as
much substance as this article. In any case, it certainly would have been more
correct since announcing that manufacturing has started is not the same as
shipping.

There are no quotes or even a hint at how the drives will be priced to support
the "low cost" claim. The closest thing is the mention that Samsung has
"started mass production of 128GB solid-state drives based on multi-level cell
(MLC) technology that should dramatically reduce the cost of switching to
flash storage in notebooks". It doesn't get any more vague than that. Besides,
"low cost" is a relative term. A 128GB SSD on New Egg is $3k. If Samsung
managed to produce new drives at a third of that cost I guess you could say
the drives are "low cost" in comparison, but it's certainly not low cost when
you're considering putting one in a $2k laptop.

This is just bad journalism.

~~~
wmf
Prices are dropping rapidly; I have a hunch that this Samsung drive is the
same as the 128GB OCZ SSD that is selling for under $600.

------
stcredzero
I wish manufacturers of flash devices were a lot more up-front about read vs.
write speeds and details on wear-leveling.

What I would love: a drive that would tell you when it was 1 month from
failure.

In the meantime, there's this 2.5" CF Raid 5 adaptor:

[http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/23/centurys-sata-adapter-
sup...](http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/23/centurys-sata-adapter-
supports-3-cf-cards-cheap-ssds-for-all/)

~~~
wmf
SMART exists; the SSD makers just need to use it.

------
ashleyw
It really depends how low priced it is. SSDs are probably the future, but they
don't have enough of an advantage for me to care to pay more than a standard
hard drive - which in fact likely has more storage anyway!

Bring me a SSD which is the same cost or less per GB and I'm there, until then
I'll just be waiting...

~~~
pchristensen
I'd pay extra for a smaller drive that used less power and ran cooler. The
article also said it ran faster than spinning disk hard drives.

~~~
cstejerean
How much extra would you pay?

~~~
pchristensen
That depends on when my current POS dies.

------
josefresco
A 6 word headline with 3 of them being incorrect. Is that a record?

Production != shipping, and they didn't name a price.

~~~
cstejerean
At least it got the Samsung and 128GB SSD part right.

